# Kernel Version (in Verbindung - Nvidia Treiber)



## Gabi (26. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wenn ich _"uname -r"_ ein gebe schreibt er mir folgendes:
*2.4.21-166-smp4G*

Es ist aber auf der CD nur _kernel-source:_* 2.4.21-99* verfügbar!

Kann ich dennoch den Treiber von Nvidia installieren ohne dass
ich etwas kaputt mache?

Schöne Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Januar 2004)

ja


----------

